

Conception, birth and developement of a Free math software (Sage)  - sundarurfriend
http://sagemath.blogspot.com/2009/12/mathematical-software-and-me-very.html

======
papaf
I've tried Sage twice but have found the documentation lacking both times. I
ended up going back to the individual programs that make it up (Octave,R) and
an easier computer algebraic system (mathomatic).

------
dejv
I never thought that history of some math software can be that interesting.
Good read.

------
cabalamat
The "a" in the title is wrong; "software" is a mass noun, not a count noun.

~~~
unwind
... and the article has random line breaks which makes it almost impossible to
read. :)

~~~
dejv
read PDF version instead

~~~
pasbesoin
Or disable/zap CSS.

EDIT: One relatively non-invasive means:

[https://www.squarefree.com/bookmarklets/zap.html#zap_style_s...](https://www.squarefree.com/bookmarklets/zap.html#zap_style_sheets)

I suggest that one not use bookmarklets without examining them first,
confirming for oneself that the are safe. Fortunately, this one's very brief
and apparent.

